# Do you have a traditional hardwood workbench?



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm curious, do any of you use your hardwood traditional woodworking bench for glue ups and finishing, without protecting the surface?

I've seen a woodworking show that does this fairly often. How would you keep the bench-top clean and true?

I don't understand it.

Comments?


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I only will if I am certain there won't be squeeze out. Otherwise just use an assembly table with a melamine top.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

My bench is Douglas fir, but traditional looking. I do not have an assembly table, so I use it for glue-ups and finishing. Cutting boards can be extremely messy to make. I use either wax paper or a cheap shower curtain liner to protect it. So I am not really answering your question.

But judging by some of the comments I have on my bench, I should have more dings and glue drops to prove that I use it. Ya just can't win 

Steve


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My bowling alley bench get a lot of use for planing and vice use. Other stuff goes to the assy. table.
Bill


----------



## DeCarlo (Nov 6, 2010)

I made my bench from an old picnic table, its got an end vise, a wagon screw vise, and a side vise. It even has drawers between the legs to stow all of the 'everyday' tools.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I do, but use a sheet of masonite to protect the surface when doing glue ups and finishing.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I combined a traditional workbench with an assembly table.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60275

For the wood bench I keep a coat of BLO on it. The assembly table gets a coat of paste wax every so often. Then let the glue drip where it may. The drips pop right off and get swept up with the shavings.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

At this time I don't have a traditional hardwood bench or know that I want one. My current bench has a masonite top on that can be replaced if need. I did this cause my bench serves many purposes in the shop. I have done glue ups without any protection other than wiping up glue with a damp rag, if I should miss a glue drop it generally comes off quite easy with a scraper or chisel.

If I had a traditional hardwood bench that I were going to use as an assembly table I think I would want to keep a piece of masonite to put on top of the bench.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I used to, then I came across a couple of the cabinets they use for plan storage, made one of them into a rolling assembly table with a 2 inch hard maple top. I wished I done it sooner, if you want to see it I will post a few pics of it. The top is like 30×40 which is better suited for glue ups and assembly. I keep my other bench for everything else but glue ups.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

My woodworking bench was built on a job site by my helpers during a 1 hour lunch break. They did a pretty sweet job considering that it was from scraps. I have no plans to replace it any time soon.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yes.

Glue can be popped off an oiled hardwood bench with a chisel
but if doing a messy glue up or something large I set 
up an assembly table.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

I cant use a nice hardwood bench, I would be too concerned about screwing it up. Some of the beutiful workbenches I see on here, I would sooner put in my living room or dining room before I did any work on it.

My workbench is Pine and when I destry the top I just replace it, plus since the pine is soft theer is a better change of that taking the beating then the hardwood I am working with.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

For heavy glue ups I have a roll of leftover tar paper that I use to cover the bench. I'm not too concerned about glue spots here or there, but It'd be a lot of clean up work there's a lot of squeeze-out.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

My shop is small so I don't have room for a bench and an assembly table so yes I use my bench. My top is made of two sheets of 3/4" OSB sandwiched between two sheets of 1" MDF so its pretty easy to keep clean.. if I do drop glue on it, it wipes right off. I would agree, if I had one of those fancy hardwood benches I may be more concerned and careful..


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

A lot of the fancy hardwood bench's you see on this site look more like they belong in the living room. I guess you need to only use hand tools on them. My two work benches look used and abused from glue, paint, stain and things I can remember. I use an orbital sander on them periodically but …...................


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ What Loren said, not tough to pop it off. (I do glue ups on my bench)


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a nice bench now, but I've always used an assembly table. It's bigger, lower, I can access all four sides, and it's easier to work on. The top is just 3/4" MDF, when it gets too beat up I'll replace it. It was the first thing I ever built when I got into woodworking (read ugly, with lots of mistakes, but solid)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I keep my bench waxed, but when doing a panel glue up I have a piece of heavy type plastic material thats rolled up in a corner. I cover the bench so it catches any glue.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I do have assembly benches, but on occassion the bench gets glue on it. I use a paint scrpper to pop the glue drops off. Many guys "resurface" their bench every once in a while, using a cabinet scrapper, or even a hand plane when it hets beat up. I've used a cabinet scrapper, on occassion.

Lee


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

My workbench top is ash and doubles as a catch table for the TS as well as being my assembly table.

I put a coat or two of BLO on it a couple of years ago and then a coat of Johnson paste wax.

It was a little too slick at first, but now is perfect for glue ups. The glue drops just pop right up with a putty knife.

I do use wax paper for smaller glue ups but when its a large one I just let it fall on the table and then hit it with the putty knife.


----------

